# What Type is rafael Nadal?



## Potne Theron (Nov 10, 2013)

Could he be a phobic sp/sx 6 or a sx/sp 9?

"I think fear is a part of life."
Take a look at this article: Rafael Nadal: Scared Little Boy By Dominic Bliss - iTENNISstore.com


and:






What do you think?


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Who gives a fuck about Rafael Nadal?


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I think he might be an ESFJ. 3w2 or 7w8.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I wouldn't take what he says in the interview as a guide to type him, I think most of them lie in those.


----------



## Potne Theron (Nov 10, 2013)

Bricolage said:


> Who gives a fuck about Rafael Nadal?


I was typing people randomly and I had a doubt about him. I ask the question to improve my understanding of the Enneagram.


----------



## Potne Theron (Nov 10, 2013)

Paris Geller said:


> I wouldn't take what he says in the interview as a guide to type him, I think most of them lie in those.


I chose this video more for the body language and general attitude than what he actually says. The tics and so own. 
I personally saw him as a 9 ISFP, 963 or 962; but he could also be a 6, considering fears are part of his life. 

What strikes me is that he seems out of touch with his true feelings, not self conscious and his "eagle eye"-like or left eyebrow tic strikes me.


----------

